
Forrester Predictions for 2012: Hadoop, In-Memory Analytics, Graph Databases - espeed
http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/14507396069/forrester-predictions-for-2012-hadoop-in-memory#.TvH9H5xF-zU.hackernews
======
GiraffeNecktie
Link to original article:
[http://blogs.forrester.com/james_kobielus/11-12-19-the_year_...](http://blogs.forrester.com/james_kobielus/11-12-19-the_year_ahead_in_big_data_big_cool_new_stuff_looms_large)

